# IRISH DIGITAL CLOCK



## Darfion (Apr 28, 2004)

Every now and again there comes an invention so good the

 fresh concept blows you away.


 The University of Dublin science students have finally

 finished the digital clock they have been working on for 4 years.





 Go to this site to see the results:

Clickie


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 28, 2004)

:lmao:


----------



## markc (Apr 28, 2004)

Ha! I love it!

Are there a lot of Irish in Japan?


----------



## Lula (Apr 29, 2004)

Cool  8)


----------

